# Cinergy 400 TV



## wschmidt (8. November 2003)

Hallo Freunde,
ich habe mir die Cinergy 400 TV gekauft, installiert und mit dem Antennenkabel verbunden.
Nach dem Start des Sundersuchlaufes bekomme ich allerdings keinen Kanal bzw. kein Programm angezeigt. Alles nur grau und streifig.
Muß ich die Karte über einen Receiver laufen lassen oder liegt es an irgendwelchen Einstellungen, die man vorher einstellen muß.

Wer kann mir helfen oder einen Tip geben?

Werner


----------



## Erpel (9. November 2003)

Was habt ihr denn für Fernsehn?
Kabel oder Satellit.
Bei Kabel kann es sein, dass du nicht von Antenne (terrestrisch) auf Kabel umgeschaltet hast.
Mit Sattelitenschüssel geht das nicht ohne Receiver, da würde ich mir ehr ne Sat Karte holen.
Kannst auch mal ein anderes Programm testen, und die Verkabelung testen.


----------

